# Wells Fargo hacked?



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

I went to their Hyattsville, MD branch at noon to deposit some cash, but their drive-up ATM said it was temporarily out of service and directed me to the two nearest branches in Laurel and Tacoma Park, Maryland. I saw that the shade had been pulled down on the drive-up window, that the people I saw walking away from the lobby door were moping and that there were two Die-bold service vehicles in the lot. 

I came back three hours later and while the Die-bold vehicles were gone, the branch remained closed and the message at the out-of-service ATM no longer directed me to those two nearby branches and advised that I instead call their 800 number for open locations.

Stay tuned...


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I wonder if maybe a skimmer had been found on the ATM. Much more than that and it wouldn't have been at that branch.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The Wells Fargo website currently has an outage alert for the ATM.

https://www.wellsfargo.com/locator/search/Hyattsville_MD_20782/


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

AntAltMike said:


> I went to their Hyattsville, MD branch at noon to deposit some cash, but their drive-up ATM said it was temporarily out of service and directed me to the two nearest branches in Laurel and Tacoma Park, Maryland. I saw that the shade had been pulled down on the drive-up window, that the people I saw walking away from the lobby door were moping and that there were two Die-bold service vehicles in the lot.
> 
> I came back three hours later and while the Die-bold vehicles were gone, the branch remained closed and the message at the out-of-service ATM no longer directed me to those two nearby branches and advised that I instead call their 800 number for open locations.
> 
> Stay tuned...


The bank teller should have been able to put the monies in your account. No need to use a A A T M for that. A T Ms are for taking out monies.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

SeaBeagle said:


> The bank teller should have been able to put the monies in your account. No need to use a A A T M for that. A T Ms are for taking out monies.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


There were no available tellers. They locked the whole place up.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The ATMs at my bank accept bills without envelopes (they have for several years). It makes it easier to verify the amount being deposited and credit it quicker than waiting for a manual count the next day. The only reason I would go inside in the past would be to get immediate availability of the deposit. The bank has fixed that.

Now with direct deposit paychecks, a debit card for spending and check deposit by phone I don't use ATMs often enough to recall the last time I used one. The bank still gets to handle my money ... but it is almost all electronic.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

James Long said:


> ...Now with direct deposit paychecks, a debit card for spending and check deposit by phone I don't use ATMs often enough to recall the last time I used one.


You still need cash to pay for lottery tickets, :money:

The ATM-less trick is to use the cash-back feature when you buy your Slurpee and to make the accompanying lottery ticket purchase a second, cash transaction.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

James Long said:


> The ATMs at my bank accept bills without envelopes (they have for several years). It makes it easier to verify the amount being deposited and credit it quicker than waiting for a manual count the next day. The only reason I would go inside in the past would be to get immediate availability of the deposit. The bank has fixed that.
> 
> Now with direct deposit paychecks, a debit card for spending and check deposit by phone I don't use ATMs often enough to recall the last time I used one. The bank still gets to handle my money ... but it is almost all electronic.


Yeah, and my bank earlier this year instituted a new policy, if you don't use your atm debit card for six months, it gets canceled for security reasons. I am actually fine with that... I never use debit cards, they should be illegal as far as I am concerned, and hadn't used an atm in ages, so now i have to set a reminder to make sure i use one every few months... Good thing my credit union is free to pull money!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

inkahauts said:


> I never use debit cards, they should be illegal as far as I am concerned, ...


You are not required to have one. I do not see any reason to prevent others from having the tool.

They are certainly preferable to credit cards with fees and low payments that encourage people to get into debt and stay there (creating income for the credit card companies). Debit cards and credit cards that draw from checking or savings accounts get back to the concept of spending money that you have, not money that you don't have yet.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

AntAltMike said:


> There were no available tellers. They locked the whole place up.


OK that changes things.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

James Long said:


> You are not required to have one. I do not see any reason to prevent others from having the tool.
> 
> They are certainly preferable to credit cards with fees and low payments that encourage people to get into debt and stay there (creating income for the credit card companies). Debit cards and credit cards that draw from checking or savings accounts get back to the concept of spending money that you have, not money that you don't have yet.


Those cards make is quicker to pay bills on the Internet.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

SeaBeagle said:


> Those cards make is quicker to pay bills on the Internet.


From what I have seen going on around me, waving your phone at things makes them happen faster, but no matter what I wave my Samsung157 at, nothing happens.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

AntAltMike said:


> There were no available tellers. They locked the whole place up.


Will we see a movie or tv show out of this.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

yosoyellobo said:


> Will we see a movie or tv show out of this.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Great movie.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

There's been a lot of action at a local bank in Cincinnati involving bank robbers and Bruce Willis.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

dpeters11 said:


> There's been a lot of action at a local bank in Cincinnati involving bank robbers and Bruce Willis.


There have been TV crime-stopper show episodes where a crew is filming a robbery and the show star/good guy thinks he is seeing a crime in progress and plunges head first into the action to stop it. I saw a McCloud episode like that a few weeks ago, but there have been a lot of others.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

AntAltMike said:


> From what I have seen going on around me, waving your phone at things makes them happen faster, but no matter what I wave my Samsung157 at, nothing happens.


I never pay bills using iPhone or iPad I use my desktop computer so I can print out the receipt. I have no idea about waving a phone around.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> There's been a lot of action at a local bank in Cincinnati involving bank robbers and Bruce Willis.


Bruce Willis robbed a bank? That will we on the news tonight.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

SeaBeagle said:


> Bruce Willis robbed a bank? That will we on the news tonight.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


He was the manager I believe.

Of course since he's the big expensive star, he was here less than a week.

I think Mariah Carey is still here filming her movie, but no bank robberies in that one.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Must be be an epidemic. We had a Wells Fargo branch robbed here
Friday while a major film was shooting two blocks down the street.

A man handed a note to a teller at a Wells Fargo 
bank then left on foot at about 12:20 p.m. Friday, 
according to police radio traffic.

It is not known if he received cash before leaving. 
Police gave a detailed description of the man and 
set up a dragnet to catch him.

He was described as a 5-foot-4-inch black male 
with facial hair, wearing a blue shirt, a blue hat 
and carrying a black briefcase.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

"Because that's where the money is."


----------

